# Taking the next step



## [email protected] (May 8, 2013)

i have a 5d mark iii and a 7d with 24-70 2.8 II and a 70-200 2.8 IS I with a 580EXII, want to start taking pictures of weddings and portraits, what lens should i buy next, should i buy 17-40 and 100 2.8 L or focus on primes lens.


----------



## Grumbaki (May 8, 2013)

Fast prime, focal depending on your preference.


----------



## Click (May 8, 2013)

Grumbaki said:


> Fast prime, focal depending on your preference.



+1


----------



## bholliman (May 8, 2013)

Many people who own a 24-70 2.8 II have reported not using their primes in this range much anymore as this lens is as sharp with excellent color and contrast. But, for weddings as faster prime would be useful. I would look at the 35L, 85L and 135L.


----------



## pensive tomato (May 8, 2013)

I know you're asking about lenses, but how are you doing about lighting? You mentioned your 580exii, but portraiture is one that usually calls for more complex set-ups. We all know pictures are made or break by their light.


----------



## gferdinandsen (May 8, 2013)

The 85 f1.2, it allows low/natural light shots at the wedding/reception. And whilst you can lug around the 70-200, the 85 is more convenient.


----------



## bseitz234 (May 8, 2013)

pensive tomato said:


> I know you're asking about lenses, but how are you doing about lighting? You mentioned your 580exii, but portraiture is one that usually calls for more complex set-ups. We all know pictures are made or break by their light.



TL;DR summary: Lots of options, depends on your style and what you want to prioritize.

I agree with this. I'd say at least one more speedlite to be used off-camera would be huge. That probably also means getting a light stand, umbrella, some flash gels... the works. At least for formals. 

As far as lenses go, a 100L is good for ring shots and other details. Other than that, while it does make a very nice portrait lens, it won't do anything your 70-200 won't (although it will be a bit sharper). The 135 is bokehlicious for portraits, and some other fast primes (even without spending on L lenses, like 50 1.4 or the sigma 30 1.4) could be useful for low-light situations.


----------

